# Διάφορα Προιόντα > UPS & Πηγές Τροφοδοσίας >  APC Back-UPS ES 700

## radiotimes

Το συγκεκριμενο μηχανημα δεν ξεκιναει καθολου ουτε με την μπαταρια.Απ' τον ελενχο που εκανα βλεπω οτι το ρελε στην εισοδο 220ν δεν κλεινει οταν το βαζω στην πριζα.Αν καποιος εχει ασχοληθει μ' αυτο η εχει σχεδιο και μπορουσε να βοηθησει!!!!!!!!
Ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων.

----------


## FILMAN

Πόσους μ/ς έχει;

----------


## radiotimes

Εναν Φιλλιπε.

----------


## FILMAN

Τότε γιατί περιμένεις να οπλίσει ρελέ για να δουλέψει; Για να οπλίσει το ρελέ, ο μ/ς πρέπει να τροφοδοτείται ήδη.

----------


## radiotimes

Τροφοδοσια στην πλακετα με 220volt εχω.Ανορθωνεται και συνεχιζει.Ο Μ/της ειναι στην εξοδο για τα 220ν μεσω μπαταριας.
Στην πλακετα υπαρχουν 2 ρελε το ενα ενεργοποιειται οταν παρει ταση 220ν σωστα?Οταν δεν δει 220ν θα γυρισει στην μπαταρια.

----------


## FILMAN

Όχι φίλε μου. Σαν πολύ απλοποιημένα τα έχεις στο μυαλό σου. Κανένα UPS δεν έχει ένα ρελέ που να τροφοδοτείται από τα 220V, και που όταν αυτά κόβονται το ρελέ αποδιεγείρεται και συνδέει τις πρίζες εξόδου με τον μετασχηματιστή.

Καταρχήν θεωρώ απίθανο να έχει μόνο ένα ρελέ. Συνήθως έχουν τρία για επιλογή τάσης εξόδου (όσο αδειάζουν οι μπαταρίες σε περίπτωση διακοπής η τάση εξόδου του μετασχηματιστή φυσικά πέφτει, οπότε για να διατηρήσουν ένα κάποιο επίπεδο στην τάση εξόδου ο μετασχηματιστής έχει 3 λήψεις, όσο λοιπόν αδειάζει η μπαταρία ο μικροελεγκτής επιλέγει μια έξοδο υψηλότερης τάσης μέσω του αντίστοιχου ρελέ). Επίσης έχουν συνήθως και καναδυό ρελέ ακόμα για άλλες λειτουργίες.

Κανένα ρελέ δεν έχει πηνίο 230V οπότε αυτό που σκέφτηκες δεν έχει καμία βάση ούτε από αυτή την οπτική.

Λες ότι πηγαίνουν 220V στην πλακέτα. Έχει πάνω παλμοτροφοδοτικό;

----------


## radiotimes

Tα ρελε Φιλιππε ειναι 2.Ενα σου απαντησα για τον μετασχηματιστη γιατι στο πρωτο ποστ μου εγραψες ''Πόσους μ/ς έχει;'' και νομιζε οτι ρωταγες γι 'αυτον.
Εχει παλμοτροφοδοτικο τα 220ν τα ανωρθωνει και σε καποιο σημειο εχω τα 310ν.Απο κει και μετα τα ρελε δεν οπλιζουν καθολου ακομα κι οταν βγαζω και ξαναβαζω την μπαταρια.Αν ειχα σχεδιο παντυως θα εβρησκα καποια ακρη.

----------


## FILMAN

Άρα αυτό που λες είναι στην ουσία ότι δεν λειτουργεί το παλμοτροφοδοτικό;

----------


## radiotimes

Λογικα ναι, μεχρι τα 310ν ειμαι ενταξει παρακατω δεν ξερω τι γινεται.Χωρις σχεδιο δεν μπορω να δω παρακατω.

----------


## klik

Δηλαδή δεν υπάρχει το datasheet απο το pwn ic? Δεν μπορείς να βρεις τους ηλεκτρολυτικους στην έξοδο του τροφοδοτικου και να μετρήσεις πάνω τους;

----------

